# Anyone belong to Spirit Air $9 Club



## CAROLW (Aug 9, 2008)

Was thinking of joining the Spirit Air $9 club. Can you really get lower fares with it? If so, what are some examples? We live close to the Atlantic City airport.


----------



## Transit (Aug 9, 2008)

I am. I use them simply because their CHEAP.They can fold at anytime and their sevice from Fort lauderdale is terrible althought their other hubs have been good. Don't expect any kind of customer sevice. The 9 dollar airfares can be deceiving because they add taxes,web fee,seat selection and baggagge fee. These charges can add up to about the same as a regular carriers fees. I did save a ton of money on a recent trip to NY airfare for 3 was 140 rt. We took carryons and let them select seats so there were no extra charges. Use them for cheap air but use them causiously.


----------



## ttt (Aug 9, 2008)

My last trip between atlantic city and myrtle beach cost under $20. round trip including all taxes. If you go on their sale schedules, you can go cheap. Many of the sales are available to everyone, but I've saved so much, I joined.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 9, 2008)

CAROLW said:


> Was thinking of joining the Spirit Air $9 club. Can you really get lower fares with it? If so, what are some examples? We live close to the Atlantic City airport.



Their prices may be significantly lower than other carriers (even adding on fees+taxes), but other carriers often offer better schedules and certainly better CS, if something goes wrong.  Its nice to know, particularly in foreign countries, that someone at the airline will respond to your call.  This Spring, I could have flown to Cancun fairly cheaply on Spirit, but I chose to pay ~$80 more, R/T, for non-stop flights on Delta.  I figured that, having a modicum of CS and not having to stop in Ft. Lauderdale, made it worth the difference.


----------



## Judy (Aug 20, 2008)

You can sign up for Spirit Airlines email specials. http://www.spiritair.com/EMailNotifySignup.aspx
Then you can see whether there are any fares/flights you want, before you pay to join the $9 Fare Club.  Lately I've noticed a disclaimer on some of their sales to the effect that the Fare Club fares "sell out fast".  That makes me think that the lowest fares are now capacity controlled and might be difficult to book.


----------



## Flo (Aug 20, 2008)

Judy, You are so right. It's been horrible lately trying to get their really cheap flights-none of them show up when you put in the dates they advertise. We are usually flexible and try them all without any luck.


----------

